# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Lidhja pa tela (wireless) shkëputet vazhdimisht

## edion1

Jam duke perdorur wireless internet dhe ne nje dhome e kap mire fare , por kur e leviz kompjuterin ne dhomen tjeter i bien valet gradualisht she sa futem tek dera e dhomes time ne ekran me thote " whireless network not found"  :djall me brire:   dhe me shkeput nga intereti. Nuk duhet te qahem shume se nuk e di se kush paguan per lidhjen , por a di ndonjeri manyra per ta perforcuar lidhjen?

FLM.

----------


## Kinezi

> Nuk duhet te qahem shume se nuk e di se kush paguan per lidhjen


Shko te Control Panel > System > Hardware > Device Manager > Network Adapters > (kliko me te djathen) XXXX wireless. > Properties > Advanced.

Shiko mos ke ndonje opsion aty te per fuqine qe perdor antena.

----------


## reni00

> Jam duke perdorur whireless internet dhe ne living room e kap mire fare , por kur e leviz kompjuterin ne dhomen tjeter i bien valet gradualisht she sa futem tek dera e dhomes time ne ekran me thote " whireless network not found"   dhe me shkeput nga intereti. Nuk duhet te qahem shume se nuk e di se kush paguan per lidhjen , por a di ndonjeri manyra per ta perforcuar lidhjen?
> HELPPPPPPPP !!!!!
> FLM.



nuk e di pse qahesh pasi dhe qyl e paske.
per ta rritur cik meshume merr nje sked valore me te fuqishme se ajo qe ke, pasi dhe me shume ndikon te shperndaresi kryesor apo bllokimi valeve nga materialet qe takon gjate rruges.

----------


## benseven11

Ketu ke nje faqe per antene qe perforcon sinjalin ne laptopa.(Cantena wireless booster antena).Antena vjen bashke me kabell dhe program. http://www.cantenna.com/ http://www.cantenna.com/howtouseit.html

----------


## PINK

Ben7 te gjitha wireless internet jane free ?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Pink wireless internet eshte interneti i nje personi i cili paguan po ama ka vene nje paisjeqe shperndan valet wireless qeai te perdori laptopin apo paisje te tjera. Nese ai nuk vendos asnje sistem sigure cdokush qe eshte ne rezen e valeve mund te lidhet me kete wireless qe ndryshe quhet Access Point. Ti e gjen free pasi ai nuk ka vene sistemembrojtje. Nuk ka asnjegje free ne kete bote.

Ardi

----------


## benseven11

> Ben7 te gjitha wireless internet jane free ?


Eshte thjesht nje vjedhje sinjali Pink.Ai e merr sinjalin nga komshiu.Komshiu qe paguan eshte lidhur me nje kompani wireles,eshte regjistruar,ka paguara dhe ka bere konfiguracionin e lidhjes wireles me vone.Eshte nje lloj "wireless setup connection",ku me ane te magjistarit(wizardit) behet hap pas hapi konfigurimi i lidhjes se internetit te kompjuterit laptop me serverin wireless.Nqs ky konfigurim behet korrekt atehere laptopi ne shtepi komunikon,flet me serverin,merr dhe jep paketa informacioni.Nuk kam degjuar,nuk besoj te kete ndonje servis falas wireless.

----------


## Di68

> Pink wireless internet eshte interneti i nje personi i cili paguan po ama ka vene nje paisjeqe shperndan valet wireless qeai te perdori laptopin apo paisje te tjera. Nese ai nuk vendos asnje sistem sigure cdokush qe eshte ne rezen e valeve mund te lidhet me kete wireless qe ndryshe quhet Access Point. Ti e gjen free pasi ai nuk ka vene sistemembrojtje. Nuk ka asnjegje free ne kete bote.
> 
> Ardi



Une kam wireless ne shtepi prej mese 3 vitesh, 2 laptope me punojne shume mire  ne cdo cep te shtepise, nje laptop tjeter 1 vjecar, nuk punon si duhet sidomos kur zbres poshte, eshte TOSHIBA, e cova ne dyqanin ku e kam blere dhe ata tekniket me thane se asnjehere nuk ishte nderprere lidhja ne dyqan nga networku i tyre, e bie ne shtepi me tregon low signal dhe shkeputet, ata tekniket me sugjeruan ti ve nje wireless card sepse antena e brendshme e ekranit te TOSHIBES nuk qenka shume e fuqishme.  Gjithashtu dhe nje tjeter laptop qe ne fakt eshte i vjeter, 3-4 vjecar dhe ka wireless card (IBM) shkeputet me shpesh nga valet ne pozicione te ndryshme te shtepise.  Routeri qe kam eshte 1 vjecar (linksys-para nje viti ishte top of the line, tani mbase eshte bere demode, nuk kam me shume informacion per routerin per momentin se jam ne pune) dhe me sa kuptoj une nuk ka problem me komputera te fuqishem por me komputera pak me te dobet.
Cila do te ishte zgjidhja me efektive ne kete rast?

Flm paraprakisht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

> .......................


Mbase i ke blere te gjitha,sevisin e celularit,telefonit te shtepise dhe internetin ne nje pako te vetme,ne nje plan,varet se cfare abonimi ke zgjedhur.Mund ta heqesh servisin e internetit,po te kesh ndonje afer me servis interneti wireles per tja marre ose ndare internetin.Po te njohesh ndonje aty afer,te duhet vetem nje router wireless per te ndare internetin dhe paguan gjysem cmimi per internetin.

----------


## PINK

> Mbase i ke blere te gjitha,sevisin e celularit,telefonit te shtepise dhe internetin ne nje pako te vetme,ne nje plan,varet se cfare abonimi ke zgjedhur.Mund ta heqesh servisin e internetit,po te kesh ndonje afer me servis interneti wireles per tja marre ose ndare internetin.Po te njohesh ndonje aty afer,te duhet vetem nje router wireless per te ndare internetin dhe paguan gjysem cmimi per internetin.



Epo kush ta jep  ate router. Nejse rrofsh per ndihmen .  :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## edion1

flm sh per pergjigjet 




> Ketu ke nje faqe per antene qe perforcon sinjalin ne laptopa.(Cantena wireless booster antena).Antena vjen bashke me kabell dhe program. http://www.cantenna.com/ http://www.cantenna.com/howtouseit.html


Ben, keto antenat duken shume premtuese ne web. di ndonje qe i ka perdorur, ja vlen ti marresh ?

----------


## FierAkja143

> Jam duke perdorur whireless internet dhe ne living room e kap mire fare , por kur e leviz kompjuterin ne dhomen tjeter i bien valet gradualisht she sa futem tek dera e dhomes time ne ekran me thote " whireless network not found"   dhe me shkeput nga intereti. Nuk duhet te qahem shume se nuk e di se kush paguan per lidhjen , por a di ndonjeri manyra per ta perforcuar lidhjen?
> HELPPPPPPPP !!!!!
> FLM.



 :buzeqeshje:  ja nje qe me kupton mua!!
dhe une te njejtin problem...nefakt i imi ca koh kapte te dhoma ime (vetem ne krevat lol) dhe tani kap te dhoma e vellait tek tavolina (po te leviz pak me tutje skap!) 
nejse para ca muajsh mua kapte mire fare ne te gjith shpine kurse tani kur i teket kap dhe shkeputet ter oren.

----------


## che_guevara86

Persa i perket wireless kam shume ekpserience sepse kam pasur nje lidhje po qe te cante koken . Megjithate aty ku kap kap vetem mos te jete banjoja shpresoj  :ngerdheshje:  ju skeni cfare ti beni sinjalit sepse duhen leke dhe leke do te thote nje antene . ahahahhah e merr antenen zgjidhje e bukur vjen nje dite e bukur mbase ai qe jua ka dhene free wirelessin ose me mire te themi nga injorancaa ka harruar ta mbylli me kod . Antenen perdoreni per tu lidh me ufot pastaj :P.... Tek ajo linje qe perdorja une kishte dicka se si tha firakja apo  me mire ai shkeputej dhe skapte fare dmth i bie qe ai te fikte wireless acces point nese e kishte me net gear dhe i bie qe nuk e sheh fare linjen sespe e ka fikur acess point ose si me ndodhte mua qe ai shoku qe e vidhja linjen e kthente ne linje linje peer to peer qe i bie te bente nje lidhje pcve dhe lidhesh po nuk kishte internet. Shikoni perdoreni sa te keni mundesi ate interent sespe vjen nje dite te bukur behet koshent dhe ta mbyll linjen si ma mbylli dhe mua . ahahhahaha mos pretendoni se mu me kap te guzhina dhe dua qe te kapi edhe tek dhoma e  gjumit .    Mos e blini ate antene sespe nuk e keni tuajin interenetin dhe si i tille ti blen antenen dhe opoppps ai shoku ta pret kabllin dmth e mbron me kod acess pointin dhe te rrofte antena  .  Tema te tilla jane hapur megjithate benit mire ti hidhni nje sy edhe temave te hapura.........

----------


## x-e-n-i

Kam nje pyetje,,, qe disa dite kam fillu me leshu rrjet me antena Wireless pra jam ba nje  lloj provajderi,, por pyetja eshte klienti lidhet ne rrjet pra ka sinjal por pas pak qastesh hume rrjeti pra received ska por veq transmit, ku mund te jete problemi,, ai ka te lidhur gride te vogel kabell nga grida afer 15 min. deri tek kartela wireless Asus,,

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

Xeni nese jep me shume info ca lloj antenash perdor 2.4 apo 5.8, largesia qe jan antenat nga njera tjeter linja e internetit qe ti ke, si shkon sinjali deri ne pc te klientit, sa fushpamje kan base station - antene kliente , e ke skanuar zonen qe jep internet ne ka interferenca apo jo? nqs arrin ti pergjigjesh ketyre pytje jam mese i sigurte se mund te ndimoj qe te gjesh problemin.

Shnet

----------


## nigji

Internetin e marre me anten, nuk kam pasur probleme megjithese shpejtesia nuk ka qene e kenaqshme, tani nga nje jave e ne vazhdim interneti me lidhet 10 minuta dhe pastaj me shkeputet afersisht po 10 minuta dhe kete ma perserit vazhdimisht. Kush me ndihmon se çfare ka dhe si mund ta rregulloj.
Ju faleminderit

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ke kontaktuar me provider. Jep pak me shume info reth konfigurimit te sistemit te brendshem

Ardi

----------


## x-e-n-i

ndoshta pak me vonese pergjigjem, perdori antena 2.4 Ghz, lidhja pra eshte kjo kam mikrotik,lidhja qe me vjen eshte 5 Ghz pra eshte kartele wireless qe futet ne mikroik ,,  dhe kam 2 Lan karetela te futura ne mikrotik pra njera shkon tek Internet caffe  dhe tjetra eshte e detikume per wireless, pra ne njeren kartele e kam te lidhur Senao-n , antena dhanese pra grida shkon tek senao dhe kablli prej senaos tek mikrotiki(kartelen Lan), ,,
qe 2 jave lidhja wireless pra neper klient ka punuar super , pa kurfare ndeprerje por nuk edi qka ndoshi papritmas tek klientet sinjali shkon por rrjet ska,,dhe ndonjeher edhe sinjali humb,, spo di ku mund te jete problemi,

----------


## Nice_Boy

Me fal se nuk kuptoj shum lidhje me keto Mikrotika dhe Wariablesa por nje qe me ka ndodh mua kshtu ka qen..

Un kisha qen duke perdor te njejten IP me nje Klient tjeter dhe cdo 4..5 min binte linja , kurse tek serveri thoshte qe ka rrjet..

Kshtu mendoj mos ke 2...3 klient me nje IP.


Gjith te mirat.

----------


## x-e-n-i

GjIlAnAsI_cSi ketu egziston vetem nje mikrtotik por lidhja eshte kesi soji qe krejt pasijet pra jane ne mirkotik per kete arsye e kam permendur shume kete fjale e ndoshta je hutu pak,nejse,, flm per pergjigjjet ,problemin e gjeta ishte tek driveri i wireless karteles ja bana update dhe u rregullue ndoshta ka pas konflik me windows ,, tung

----------

